# PB LM from New Honey Hole



## evan171112 (Jun 29, 2011)

Here is a photo of a monster that I caught yesterday evening fishing with a buddy. I am a more experienced cat fisherman but have been bass fishing a little more this year. Well anyway just wanted to show my monster off a little as its not everyday that I bring one to the bank with this kind of size.

Good Fishing!


----------



## selfproclaim (May 19, 2011)

Nice PIG!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## skippyflyboy (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice Hawg!


----------

